# Hey guys



## Billna the 2 (Mar 7, 2019)

So I'm not new here by no means I'm Billna if you remember, I forgot my old account password and well I made a new one.

Here's a photo of Ada and little Jimmy

Good to be back!
View attachment 266662


----------



## Billna the 2 (Mar 7, 2019)

Billna the 2 said:


> So I'm not new here by no means I'm Billna if you remember, I forgot my old account password and well I made a new one.
> 
> Here's a photo of Ada and little Jimmy
> 
> ...


And don't worry they are not housed together because little Jimmy is bigger.
Would be different if they was the same size and don't fight.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 7, 2019)

Welcome back. Your old account was Billna64. I'll combine the two.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Mar 7, 2019)

Hi Billna


----------



## Billna the 2 (Mar 7, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> Welcome back. Your old account was Billna64. I'll combine the two.


Ahhh I miss you Yvonne[emoji16]and yes it was billna64, it really did suck when I forgot the password.


----------



## xMario (Mar 18, 2019)

sarah.k10 said:


> Even some goats are better than humans
> See that she did and they made her as mayor of city
> https://howto105.blogspot.com/2019/03/Mayor-goat.html
> 
> ...


No one cares about your group stop spamming and get a life


----------

